# Richard is a dad - 4x over



## Jon von der Heyden (Jan 18, 2010)

Good news!
Richard is now the proud father of 4.

Summer Isobel Erin Schollar was born last night at 21:53 GMT, , weight 7lb 7oz.

Congratulations to Mr & Mrs Schollar


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 18, 2010)

Ah I was just about to post something up but I see I don't have to!!

Thanks Jon


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey, congrats! 
Have you bought the minibus yet?

Denis


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks Denis!

Yeah - last October I got a 7 seater to fit them all in!


----------



## VoG (Jan 18, 2010)

Congrats Richard 

I must say though that one was enough for us


----------



## RoryA (Jan 18, 2010)

Congratulations!
I can't believe an accountant called his daughter *Sum*mer - that's just mean.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 18, 2010)

Cheers guys 



rorya said:


> Congratulations!
> I can't believe an accountant called his daughter *Sum*mer - that's just mean.




It's cos *Sub*tractia just didn't work


----------



## RoryA (Jan 18, 2010)

Multiplicanda sounds like the sort of name a girl would have round my area! 
I trust all are well?


----------



## Colin Legg (Jan 18, 2010)

Many congratulations to you and your family, Richard.


----------



## Domski (Jan 18, 2010)

Congratulations!!! 

Dom


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jan 18, 2010)

congrats... is that the sound of your wife sharpening the garden shears I hear...


----------



## Andy Pope (Jan 18, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Andrew Poulsom (Jan 18, 2010)

Congratulations Richard!


----------



## sanrv1f (Jan 18, 2010)

Congratulations Richard


----------



## Russ At Index (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome ,Summer Isobel Erin Schollar.

Trust Mum , Dad & the rest of the clan are doing well !!

Russ Sue & Morgan xxx


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks Guys 

Going to go and collect Mum & Baby from the maternity ward in about an hour - Mum has already placed an order for a big juicy steak!


----------



## justme (Jan 18, 2010)

Glad everyone is fine and heading home.  ENJOY!


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jan 18, 2010)

CONGRATS, Richard !!!
4 kids, mmm, you will know what to do 
How many girls over there? I've got 4 sons.


----------



## pgc01 (Jan 18, 2010)

Congratulations, Richard!
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Jan 18, 2010)

Congratulations, Richard!

Aladin


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jan 18, 2010)

rorya said:


> Multiplicanda sounds like the sort of name a girl would have round my area!
> I trust all are well?


*Div*ina?

Denis


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks Guys 



erik.van.geit said:


> How many girls over there? I've got 4 sons.



Erik, 3 girls and just the one boy


----------



## barry houdini (Jan 18, 2010)

Congratulations Richard, when are you wetting the baby's head?


----------



## jeffreybrown (Jan 18, 2010)

Many Congratulations, Richard!


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Jan 18, 2010)

Congratulations!  

I thought this was a bad news thread when I glanced at the title.  "Richard is dead".  This is better news.


----------



## yytsunamiyy (Jan 19, 2010)

Mark, indeed much better news. Congratulations Richard to your 4th bundle of joy


----------



## Joe4 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congratulations Richard!

A man with three daughters - that will keep you busy, especially when they all hit the teenage years (you'll never see your bathroom again)!


----------



## yytsunamiyy (Jan 19, 2010)

Joe4 said:


> (you'll never see your bathroom again)!


 
Between us nerds - who needs a bathroom anyway? 

But then again - looking at Richards avatar I guess he's in dire need of one...


----------



## Joe4 (Jan 19, 2010)

> Between us nerds - who needs a bathroom anyway? :wink:
> 
> But then again - looking at Richards avatar I guess he's in dire need of one...



With all the coffee most of us "nerds" drink, sooner or later we will need one!

I got another laugh.  I don't know how the "Tags" for a particular thread are determined, but for this thread, the Tags listed are:


> downtrodden father, husband


Does that mean if you Google "downtrodden father", this post and Richard will show up?


----------



## Krishnakumar (Jan 19, 2010)

Congratulations, Richard!


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jan 19, 2010)

Some more kids and you will need an Excelsheet to store their data.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jan 19, 2010)

Joe4 said:


> With all the coffee most of us "nerds" drink, sooner or later we will need one!
> 
> I got another laugh. I don't know how the "Tags" for a particular thread are determined, but for this thread, the Tags listed are:
> 
> ...


 
LOL - I didn't think anyone would notice. Yes you are likely to find Richard if you type "downtrodden husband" in Google (if you look on google images his photo appears beside Bill Clinton).



erik.van.geit said:


> Some more kids and you will need an Excelsheet to store their data.


Or at least to keep track of birthdays!


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 19, 2010)

Congratulations, Richard!  I'm in awe of your courage.  I hope you can afford another trip to Seattle between 2011 & the time Summer goes off to university.


----------



## Smitty (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats Richard!


----------



## HalfAce (Jan 19, 2010)

> A man with three daughters - that will keep you busy, especially when they all hit the teenage years (you'll never see your bathroom again)!


I too know this exact pain. I don't think I saw it since they turned 9 or 10. (ended up building another bathroom...)

Congratulations Richard and... Ms. Richard!

(Now...you guys _have _figured out what keeps causing that... _right_?)


----------



## Peter_SSs (Jan 20, 2010)

That's really great news! Congratulations Richard! 

I hope everything (& everybody) is progressing well.

I was just wondering where number 3 is up to now? 'Terrible Twos'? 
Perhaps this change?


RichardSchollar said:


> My third child was born Sunday night after a reasonably short labour.  She's a cutie and has what are quite possibly the most piercing screams I've ever heard when she wants </font> <s>feeding!!!</s> anything!!!


----------



## texasalynn (Jan 20, 2010)

Congrats Richard!  4 though whew!  Enjoy them before the teenage years.


----------



## Jaafar Tribak (Jan 23, 2010)

Congratulations Richard !


----------



## MyExcel (Jan 23, 2010)

Congratulations Richard 
will u learn them Excel ? 

<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Sandeep Warrier (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Richard,

Congrats and wish you all the best!!!!! 
<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input *******="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">


----------



## NBVC (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey Richard...

... I am a little late on the congratulating train... but better late than never...


so Congratulations!  Enjoy it all once again!.. Does it get any easier?...


----------



## hatman (Feb 2, 2010)

Richard, I'm a little late on the congrats, but hey: CONGRATULATIONS!  

We are expecting number 3 around July 4.  I've been told by friends with more kids than us that going from 2 to 3 is as hard as going from 1 to 2, but not as hard as going from 0 to 1... but starting with the the fourth, they just keep getting easier (the older ones start to be able to help out more).  

So ya about all set, or haven't made up your mind yet (my wife tells me each time she is pregnant that she's ALL DONE, and about the time the youngest starts sleeping through the night, she tells me she wants another)


----------

